# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Island odyssey - a must read novel set in negril 1970

## francis

ISLAND ODYSSEY  is a novel set in the early 1970s in Jamaica. The international counter-culture generation that were seeking a simple life in a Garden of Eden paradise, found this beautiful jewel in the Caribbean and lived out their dreams little realizing that their innocence, ideals - and money, would influence and forever change the native people they had grown to love so much. This is a story of adventure, culture, and romance. Jamaica was a nascent independent country, reggae music was heard by a few discerning ears, Bob Marley had yet to lite up the world with his message of one love and one heart - and Jamaica was just being discovered by the youth of the world.

The novel can be purchased in print or eBook: http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/francislynn

----------

